# 1966 Schwinn RACER



## OHcaptain (Sep 28, 2017)

An acquaintance (in Ohio) asked me about selling the bicycle he bought new in 1966. He said it is all original, including his name he scratched on the head tube during college. 

I don't deal with this era bicycle, so I don't have an idea of the approximate value if he was to sell it. 

Comments are welcome. Thanks. 

Richard


----------



## GTs58 (Sep 28, 2017)

I'm amazed at the sell price range.

Ebay complete Racer listings.
https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nk..._salic=1&_sop=12&_dmd=1&_ipg=50&LH_Complete=1


----------



## 49autocycledeluxe (Sep 28, 2017)

they are good bikes for the money. that looks like a good one, but even with a good spitshine you would struggle to get $200.00 ... but you never know, it's a cool color


----------



## phantom (Sep 29, 2017)

In my area, all cleaned up, that's an easy $200 bike.


----------

